# What pellets do you buy?



## jmardock (Apr 24, 2018)

I know this topic has been covered before, but oh well...

Pellet grill owners, what kind of pellets do you buy?
Do you notice any real difference between specific wood types or blends?
Where have you found the best deals?

I've had my Rec Tec for about 3 months and have only tried 2 different types of pellets (one blend and one all hickory) and can't say that I notice a ton of difference. I'd like to try different types of wood, but if I wont be able to tell the difference, I'd rather just get whatever I can find the best deal on. Possibly a solution is cheap pellets in the hopper and better pellets in the smoke tube? What do you think?

Jeff


----------



## bregent (Apr 24, 2018)

I've tried dozens of brands and species and have done some blind tasting and nobody can tell the difference, other than the fact that 100% hickory tends to produce more smoke flavor. I know folks that keep a bunch of different varieties on hand and swap based on what they are cooking - if they can tell the difference more power to them; my friends and family can't.

As far as Cheap vs better - I use Lumberjack. They are one of the best AND the least expensive pellet I can find. If you like the tube, go for it. I think it adds a campfire flavor.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 24, 2018)

If I am grilling, baking, and on the last half of my smoking cooks I use the Pit Boss Comp Blend, its $16 for 40# bag. During the smoke phase of my smokes I use various types of the Camp Chef Pellets, they burn super clean and leave behind little ash, $12 for 20# bag. I am wanting to try the lumberjack but its hard to find them in my area, just found out Dicks Sporting sells them.


----------



## markh024 (Apr 24, 2018)

I've used Traeger, PitBoss, B&B and Lumberjack.  Like Bregent said, I can't really taste much difference in the first 3 I mentioned because they're all blends, but the Lumberjack 100% Hickory provided a great smoke flavor without it being overwhelming.  Luckily, I have a store not far from me that carries a surplus of the 20# lumberjack of all flavors.  I think from now on I'm going to run PB Competition Blend for best bang for buck with Lumberjack in my tube.  I would like to try LJ in Pecan too, maybe next time.  Regardless, my novice taste buds can't pinpoint wood flavors, so i'd rather just care that my food is good.


----------



## jmardock (Apr 24, 2018)

How do you store pellets that aren't in the hopper?


----------



## Ed Crain (Apr 24, 2018)

Pb competition blend and store in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## markh024 (Apr 24, 2018)

jmardock said:


> How do you store pellets that aren't in the hopper?


I keep my stuff in the bags and just roll them back up and clamp them shut. I haven't had any issues doing so. If humidity becomes an issues, i"ll convert to buckets but its just easier for me to keep them in bags.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 24, 2018)

PB Comp for much stuff. But I still favor Hickory for my Salmon.
Except, I have about 146 years left.
I only use pellets in my AMNPS.
Oh, and I have my 40# of Pit Boss stored in a large Chemical bucket from pool chlorine, in my garage. Cleaned and aired in the Sunshine, of course.
If you know anybody with a pool, you might score some great storage buckets from them. ;)


----------



## Geebs (Apr 24, 2018)

jmardock said:


> How do you store pellets that aren't in the hopper?



I store any pellet that comes in a 20# bag in a 5 gallon bucket. For the 40# bag I use the Kingsford Charcoal Kaddy as it holds the whole 40#s.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 24, 2018)

I also use my AMNTS with the camp chef pellets if I am running Pit Boss through the grill.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 24, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I store any pellet that comes in a 20# bag in a 5 gallon bucket. For the 40# bag I use the Kingsford Charcoal Kaddy as it holds the whole 40#s.



+1 on the Kingsford Caddy's love them. I've used only BBQ'ers Delight Pellets in my MAK, never an issue.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 24, 2018)

I found this an interesting read.

http://outdoormancave.com/best-smoker-pellets/

I'm rather new to smoking so I don't have any firm opinions of my own. I'm currently using Cookin Pellets "Perfect Mix" and like it.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 24, 2018)

I did forget to mention that I mainly look to make sure the wood I am using is 100%, like apple, cherry, hickory, etc. There are quite a few pellets out there that use a filler and only have a % of the actual wood. A lot of people on here like Lumberjack because they clearly say on the bag what you are buying, I would say that is the most common answer you will get when you ask what people use. I have heard of the BBQers delight but havent used them, I have heard they are good pellets as well.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 24, 2018)

Geebs said it. That's why I posted the link, good info on the whole "make sure it's what the package says deal".


----------



## schlotz (Apr 24, 2018)

Bottom line, you are looking for a pellet that does not leave a lot of ash, burns and doesn't flame out, and provides you with the flavor you enjoy.  More than one mfg's product on the market will do that. Suggest trying the top three and settle in on one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2018)

I get all of my Pellets & Dust from Todd, at "Amaz-N-Smoker".
Then as soon as I open his plastic bags, I put them right into Plastic Jugs with Screw-on Caps.
I never had any wet or damp from Humidity.

Bear

This is all Dust, but I keep the Pellets in the same type of Jugs:


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 24, 2018)

Cool idea bear.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 24, 2018)

100% Hickory from Lumberjack is the only one with any smoke flavor I can taste. I used Pit Boss Hickory yesterday and could taste almost no smoke. I think that one is a 40/60 blend of hickory and maple. 

I haven’t had any luck with Competition Blends. 

I’m interested in trying Lumberjack Char Hickory.


----------



## Beanhall (Apr 24, 2018)

I used to use BBQ'ers Delight and they worked very well. I just recently decided to switch to Lumberjack 100% Hickory to try to get more smoke flavor. I store mine in 5gal buckets with gamma seal lids.


----------



## bregent (Apr 24, 2018)

JohnsMyName said:


> I found this an interesting read.
> 
> http://outdoormancave.com/best-smoker-pellets/
> 
> I'm rather new to smoking so I don't have any firm opinions of my own. I'm currently using Cookin Pellets "Perfect Mix" and like it.



That link is to an affiliate site that makes money when you buy through their links. It's formatted nicely and looks impressive. Much of the info is pure bunk, or just obvious common sense.


----------



## JohnsMyName (Apr 24, 2018)

Good to know.

What info is bunk? I don’t take any professional sites opinions on brands without a grain of salt, but as far as wood composition, that should all be true?


----------



## jmardock (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I think I'm gonna give 100% hickory Lumberjack pellets a try.


----------



## Blue Kettle (Apr 25, 2018)

I've only tried Pit Boss Mesquite and B&B Pecan so far. The B&B was miles better for what that's worth. Just bought another bag of it last weekend. Thought about getting some hickory for more smoke but I liked the Pecan so much I just thought 'why mess with what works?' I did buy some of those Jack Daniels 'mellowing charcoal' pellets which I thought I might tryin the smoke tube or maybe even as a blend in the hopper. Haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## bregent (Apr 26, 2018)

JohnsMyName said:


> Good to know.
> 
> What info is bunk? I don’t take any professional sites opinions on brands without a grain of salt, but as far as wood composition, that should all be true?



There were many things (too many to mention), but as soon as I came across this line I realized the article was complete BS:
"The Lumberjack BBQ Grilling Pellets have very minimal ash build up..." 
Now I love Lumberjack and is mostly all I use, but anyone will tell you they leave MUCH more ash than other brands because they are not debarked - even the Lumberjack website will tell you that. So it's obvious the author has never used them and may not even own a pellet grill, so I really would not trust any of his other claims that he distilled from reading a few forum posts. He's not an expert on the subject matter. 

How did he perform his analysis of "Pellets Favored by the Pros"? By reading a few forum posts. Then there's this bizarre line: "_*If you can, avoid standard pellets. *These are made for wood stoves and use imitation flavors."_
What? Why would a mfg add imitiation flavor to a wood stove pellet?

His claim that "High end cooking pellets, such as *BBQ Delight*, offer that same flavor wood taste at a more affordable price point. " is false. BBQ Delight are good pellets, but you're not going to get the same flavor from a pellet that has only 30% flavor wood as 100%. 

The article does more to confuse than clarify with so many misleading statements and the references to "professionals" are a joke. Who are these so called professionals?

The whole point of the article can be summed up towards then end when the author states "The time’s come to finally click the buy button" which of course are littered throughout the page.  

FAKE REVIEW


----------



## talan64 (Apr 26, 2018)

I used to use Traeger pellets when I first got my Traeger smoker.  After a while I decided I no longer wanted to pay extra for the traeger name, so I tried some others.  I settled on Bear Mt, since I can get them at the same place I buy my meat (Cash and Carry). I now have  a GMG Daniel Boone and still use Bear Mt pellets.  My wife notices the taste more than I do, but I think all the "flavors" give a decent smoke taste.
As far as everything goes, the one thing I did notice right off, is that they do leave a fair amount of ash, and the smoker needs to be vacuumed out a little more.
Depending on what I am smoking I have used:
Washington Apple - Pork ribs, pulled pork
Sweet Cherry - Pork ribs, pulled pork
Smokehouse Maple - Chicken, Turkey
Hickory - Ham, bacon, Canadian Bacon
Mesquite - Brisket, most Beef
Alder - Fish (pretty much any kind)
If I want high heat for grilling which I don't do very often anyways, I use Oak.
Having a hopper dump definitely helps with the switching around (didn't have one on my old Traeger)


----------



## speedster1 (Apr 29, 2018)

I bought a bag of the Smokehouse Hickory pellets which I guess are not true hickory.  They suck despite great reviews on Amazon. I need to find a good pellet


----------



## bregent (Apr 30, 2018)

speedster1 said:


> I bought a bag of the Smokehouse Hickory pellets which I guess are not true hickory.  They suck despite great reviews on Amazon. I need to find a good pellet



Where do you live?


----------



## speedster1 (Apr 30, 2018)

bregent said:


> Where do you live?


Northern WV.


----------



## forgiven1 (Apr 30, 2018)

jmardock said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone! I think I'm gonna give 100% hickory Lumberjack pellets a try.



+1 I just ordered a bag :)


----------



## bregent (Apr 30, 2018)

speedster1 said:


> Northern WV.



Check out BBQPelletsOnline. They currently have a group buy in Dunbar WV, which is probably too far for you - but you can initiate one and have others join in. 

https://bbqpelletsonline.com/index.php/contact-us/current-group-buys


----------



## ross77 (Apr 30, 2018)

You can also search Craig’s List for local dealers. 

The Lumberjack website also has a search for local dealers.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 30, 2018)

ross77 said:


> I used Pit Boss Hickory yesterday and could taste almost no smoke. I think that one is a 40/60 blend of hickory and maple.



+1;  Did some PP with them and they were definitely mild.  Also weird is that I had to load the AMNPS tray 3x and kept burning way too fast.  I bet they mix with alder which is softer.


----------



## pmixmaster (Dec 7, 2018)

i was using GMG pellets on my daniel boone nd they were causing my auger to struggle and grind really bad. Switched to cabelas brand and so far no isues . Clean and easy feed through auger no more jackhammer noise


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

zwiller said:


> +1;  Did some PP with them and they were definitely mild.  Also weird is that I had to load the AMNPS tray 3x and kept burning way too fast.  I bet they mix with alder which is softer.




I use Hickory Pellets 90% of the time in my AMNPS, and get about 11 hours of nice Smoke, but I get all my Pellets & Dust from Todd @ Amazing Smoker.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 7, 2018)

Lumber Jack Competition Blend for my Pellet Pooper, and Traeger Apple that I turn into dust for cold smoking.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 7, 2018)

5 , are the Traeger Apple 100% Apple do you know? My Lumberjack dealer only has Apple blend now. They do carry traeger also.


----------



## bregent (Dec 7, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> 5 , are the Traeger Apple 100% Apple do you know? My Lumberjack dealer only has Apple blend now. They do carry traeger also.



With the possible exception of oak, I don't believe Traeger makes any 100% flavor wood pellets.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks, I never really looked into Traeger brand.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 7, 2018)

Traeger claims it's 100%, but a lot of people say that's not true.  My local Home Depot carries them, so it's pretty convenient when I need them.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 7, 2018)

The lumberjack  Apple blend are only 40% Apple according to their own site.


----------



## ross77 (Dec 7, 2018)

Well it is a blend...
You can get 100% Apple or Cherry from LJ. 

http://bbqlumberjack.com/100-apple/

Traeger pellets are overpriced IMO.


----------



## bregent (Dec 7, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Traeger claims it's 100%, but a lot of people say that's not true.  My local Home Depot carries them, so it's pretty convenient when I need them.



Where do they make that claim? I've never seen it.  The bags says 100% hardwood. That's not the same as 100% apple.  I don't know if things have changed, but in the past many of their bags contained 0% of the wood advertised - they just add flavored oils to either oak or alder.


----------



## shinny (Dec 13, 2018)

Since I just got my Camp Chef Woodwind SG, I've only used their Competition Blend. I plan on using Lumberjack because I can get them cheaper locally rather than having them shipped.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 13, 2018)

I am using Lumberjack and I am very happy with them.


----------

